# Ioline 300 Flatbed cutter for sale - Great Condition



## mimusacorp (Aug 9, 2013)

Selling Ioline 300 flatbed that has served us very well. Primarily used for tackle twill & vinyl. Includes dongle & cord for connection to computer. Fantastic machine. No longer need this equipment. 

Includes additional 30 & 45 degree blades and some tacky sheets.

Asking $3,995 or best offer. 
Please reach out directly to [email protected] if interested.


----------



## mimusacorp (Aug 9, 2013)

This has been sold. 



mimusacorp said:


> Selling Ioline 300 flatbed that has served us very well. Primarily used for tackle twill & vinyl. Includes dongle & cord for connection to computer. Fantastic machine. No longer need this equipment.
> 
> Includes additional 30 & 45 degree blades and some tacky sheets.
> 
> ...


----------

